# Dogs suddenly aggressive to senior dog



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I already know something may be wrong with my Lhasa Boo Boo. Six months ago we did a senior panel things were fine for his age. Boo Boo is 13 1/2 he was a mill rescue and a breeder but one year after getting him I found out he had a chip a round chip that most chip readers at the time could not read this was 1999. He was taken from a dog show, I met his breader in Long Beach after the new groomer {who had a new universal reader) contacted him. He just wanted to see him. He tipped me off to the PRA. BooBoo has been blind since he was 3 and has many allergies and on going problems and disc problems. Boo Boo and Yogi have always been friends and I have videos of them playing. The last week Yogi is attacking and very aggresive to Boo Boo. Now Misty is becoming somewhat aggressive. We will do another senior panel the first of Nov when I will board them. I have started separating them when I am away. I am very concerned because this is how Yogi acted with Poohkey a few weeks before he died of MVD. Does anyone have any thoughts. Boo Boo's heart is fine. The aggression is really bad at times and Boo Boo totally not himself yelps and runs.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I will have to say I have noticed this with my cats, when one gets old, sick/frail the others tend to gang up on the ill one. I do not know why but it is heartbreaking..Hope someone chimes in who knows some answers. Thanks for sharing and keep us posted about BooBoo... it is always hard for them to get old, I think...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I remember this happening with my mom's many, many pets. The aggression could be for another reason, though, I hope so. 

How old is Yogi? It could be that rebellious phase? idk..

you can just keep them separated or praise kind behavior and encourage that?

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think mother nature kicks in when one is viewed weak or sickly.
I think I would continue to seperate them and take BooBoo to the vet asap.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We were going to wait. I am going to a Wedding in Charleston tomorrow and decided to board the dogs they will do some tests. I will not get all of the results for about a week. My vet says BooBoo is old and cranky and will live a long time. I like to think he's feisty. Hope the vet is right. Yogi is not yet 3, Misty was 3 in March.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My daughter lives in Charleston! We will be going there Halloween weekend.

I hope Boo Boo will be okay. Did you ask the vet how to deal with her getting picked on?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Robbie, this almost sounds like a form of predatory drift. Dogs will act out against other dogs for various reasons even with well known family members. Here is an article by Jean Donaldson. http://www.bandamastiffs.ca/PredatoryDrift.html 
She also has a DVD seminar out on this http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=dtb888


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathie, I love Charleston!!!! I went to a girls school years ago before it was restored.
Dave, Thanks for the tips on the articles. I am very interested in the DVD by Jean Donaldson. Boo Boo being a Lhasa may trigger something in Yogi. The good thing is Yogi weighs 17pds and Boo Boo 15ps, Misty is 8.5. The vet thinks it may be Boo Boos back.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I got very sad news today. Since writing this I have worked with Yogi to address his resource guarding, he still will growl on occasion at Boo Boo when he comes near the couch in the evening, however he does not attack or keep growling, rather he goes to the corner of the couch or jumps off and after Boo Boo is comfortable he will jump back up and lay by Boo Boo.

We have thought something was wrong with Boo Boo for a time and have been doing senior panels every 6 weeks for many months. His levels have been fine. Today I took Boo Boo to the vet for his scratching all weekend, he was bitten by something and has many allergys. I have been dealing with his allergys for so many years we have a routine, I but a shirt on him (so he cannot scratch his torso bloody) and start giving Benadryl twice a day. If I catch it soon enough, he does not need to do a Prednisone taper. This weekend it was soooo bad. Since Boo Boo is also blind he becomes very ocd with scratching. 

So this is the first time, in a long time, I have not had a heavy feeling taking Boo Boo to the Vet. After all it was just an allergy. The vet heard a slight murmer. After a chest x ray, ekg, and a ultra sound, Boo Boo has Dilate Cardiomyopathy very rare in small breed dogs and it is often hereditary. He has started on ace inhibitor. The only thing that can be done is to make him comfortable. The x ray showed the tell tell leftside enlargement of his heart. I ask the Vet what time of day would be best time to give it to him, as heart drugs like antibiotics work best given at the same intervals, I said because I alway board for a couple of weeks in June and I wanted him to be on a schedule that would be compatible, She just looked at me. I knew then. As I was leaving she said in a low voice "You know these dog originally came from such a small gene pool and they became so popular, because of demand, everyone was breeding them and they just were not careful." This made me even sadder. Here are some pictures of my Lhasa boy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww I'm so sorry hon. It is never easy getting news like that.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Robbie. Try very hard NOT to be sad, but to enjoy your last few months together. You've given him a wonderful life. Try to end it with more happy memories, as hard as that may be!:hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So sorry to read your news. So sad.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Robbie I'm so sorry to hear about this. Karen is right you have given him a great life. Boo boo looks so happy and loved in those pictures. So sorry this is happening :grouphug:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I am sorry Robbie, I know how much you love your Boo Boo.:grouphug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry about the sad news. Enjoy every moment with him. :hug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs and woofs from Dave and Molly. You have done your very best with him.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Bobby,
I am so very sorry. Enjoy each day with your lovely boy; he is lucky to have you caring so well for him and loving him so much.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Robbie, I am so sorry to hear this. Boo Boo is a beautiful dog who is happy and loved. Try to enjoy the time you have without sadness.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Robbie, this is so sad. I'll pray for your Boo. Having just gone through the end stages of life with my Lacey, I know how hard it is to imagine life without any one of your little fur family. God bless him . . . and you.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so sorry to read this about your Boo Boo. He is beautiful. It sounds as though he has been much loved and well cared for by you. I am so sorry.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and warm thoughs. I keep telling myself that Boo Boo doesn't know any different, he still goes through his day like always. As for his new pill that means more treats!!!! Boo Boo has been with me through a very busy time in my life with many changes. For years in my fast paced life in California I would walk Poohkey and Boo Boo on the Beach almost every morning at 5 am to have quite time together. Also there were many months of them home in California while I was in residence in India. The last five years have been here in North Carolina life is slower and I have been able to spend lots of time with my boys and of course noq my new girl. It is just always hard parting but, the upside is I do get the chance to spend time and have the long good bye.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I hope you all have some really happy times together,at least you have the chance to spoil her even more. It's hard to know what to say for the best at these times.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Enjoy every day you have with Boo Boo, you blessed to have the time to spend with him.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Robbie- I am so sorry to hear about Boo-Boo's troubles. You have been so supportive of my little issues with Rico and I wish there was something I could offer to help in this.

{{{{Hugs}}}} for you and the furkids


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

((Hugs)) to you and your sweet Boo Boo. What a beautiful boy.


----------

